# Any other WOC who like the goth aesthetic?



## blazeno.8 (Jul 7, 2009)

I was just wondering how many of us are there who like the goth aesthetic.  After reading the Style Black thread, I'm surprised that there aren't more people who are interested in the lipsticks and glosses.
I've noticed that there's a huge deficiency online for places of goths of color to talk about what they like or who they like, or just about the visual aspect of enjoying strong dark colors.  I know there are many different kinds of goths (I personally enjoy the ball jointed doll look) but who else out there is a fan?

I have a tut http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/w...-round-112624/, but I just really enjoy the emphasis that this look has on a sleek outline.


----------



## Arisone (Jul 7, 2009)

The only thing I can say is yes!  Also, I love seeing black women rocking the punk look.  I love strong dark colors but usually  wear dark vampy reds. 
Initially, I wasn't too excited about this collection. However, the preview pics have completely changed my mind.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 7, 2009)

^^Count me in >_< I have always loved the drama of well done "gothic" or vampy makeup and try to incorporate some of those elements into many of my looks. I would not call myself a goth but I do love the strange and the macabre and dressing the part..from time to time. Like today I went for gothic-Lolita gypsy!

I am counting the days until Style Black is released. And I cannot wait to see the looks that you come up with Blazeno! Your FOTD's are some of my favorites on Specktra.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not that into the whole goth/punk scene, but I do like vampy makeup, especially when it's sleek and fashion-forward.
I'm definitely looking forward to the Style Black collection. I don't see myself wearing black lipstick because I'd look ridiculous, but it's kind of fun playing around with a darker, gothic look!
Yay!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 7, 2009)

I was perusing a goth glossy in the bookstore the other day and there was only one black woman modelling in all the adverts.  There must be a stronger market; however, I can't seem to find it all


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 7, 2009)

I love dark bold colors. I'm not into goth but I will be wearing black lipstick. I love it when its (as mentioned earlier) sleek and fashion forward!


----------



## vuittongirl (Jul 7, 2009)

im not really "goth" but i do like the darker side of life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 black also happens to be a favorite color, so im eating up this style black collection. i plan on getting everything! and yes i will be rocking the black lippies.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 9, 2009)

^^^ I think Chanel Iman is the only black high fashion model who I've seen rocking the "fashionista" goth style.  It might be Chanel...


----------



## Nepenthe (Jul 9, 2009)

I love the aesthetic, I think that when it's done right it's very sleek and classy in an unorthodox manner.  It is a shame though, to see the lack of representation for WoC.

Great topic!


----------



## makeba (Jul 10, 2009)

i love the goth style
because of the dark colors. i cant wait to the style black collection arrives. i cant do the black lipstick but i am certaintly gonna give the lipgloss and eyeshadows a try. a look that i am gonna try to come up with is the Goth/Pinup girl look. i just purchased Ruby Woo and its soo pretty!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd show a tutorial for how to do goth pinup lips but it's not the prettiest thing until it's actually complete.  The intermediate steps ain't that great. :/

PS.  The original link has been fixed.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh man, I just found a lip combo that's really hot.  If you don't have access to a black lipstick already then you'll just have to wait until style black comes out.  Try this: black lipstick + Funtabulous dazzleglass in the center of your lip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok so here's a swatch:




It's actually a way to get a strong blue-violet color on your lip.


----------



## makeba (Jul 11, 2009)

Damn!! You Gotta Be Kiddin Me!!! That Is Wicked Lovely


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 12, 2009)

I love the look! It's so chic when done with class.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 12, 2009)

^Yeah.  I wonder how it got to be associated with something not chic to begin with (maybe with the fact it started as a youth movement or counter culture?).  It's sad that high fashion had to jump in to get the visual aspect considered chic again!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 12, 2009)

blazeno.8, it's funny, because alot of high fashion designers get inspired by goth! some of the goth girls I've met look so beautiful and classy!  I love the look.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 16, 2009)

Did anyone just check out Kim K's blog?  She has a Twilight inspired goth look (uh what?) and it's a really interesting look.  I never realized how much she looked like Cher without her eyebrows.  I personally think she should have kept her brows dark for the look so that her face would be framed but hey, that's just me.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 17, 2009)

I love it. It brings back memories of high school when I wore black lipstick and winged liner and scared away all the old, Indian ladies. XD

It's kind of weird that it's the mainstream trend right now, but I like the look so no complaints.


----------



## Nox (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, I am occasionally into the aesthetic.  Though, I tend to be more Goth-lite.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Did anyone just check out Kim K's blog?  She has a Twilight inspired goth look (uh what?) and it's a really interesting look.  I never realized how much she looked like Cher without her eyebrows.  I personally think she should have kept her brows dark for the look so that her face would be framed but hey, that's just me._

 
I saw the photo earlier tonight and I think it looks good.  Definitely would have liked to see some brows though, it's quite unusual to see her well sculpted brows gone.


----------



## gitts (Aug 22, 2009)

Girl, that is so hot.  You are giving me loads of ideas.  I too am looking forward to this collection but was not sure how I was going to work it now I have a few look to try.  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Oh man, I just found a lip combo that's really hot. If you don't have access to a black lipstick already then you'll just have to wait until style black comes out. Try this: black lipstick + Funtabulous dazzleglass in the center of your lip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok so here's a swatch:




It's actually a way to get a strong blue-violet color on your lip._


----------



## captodometer (Aug 22, 2009)

Definitely a fan of the goth look.  I tend to go for the clothes, jewelry and nail polish more so than the full-face look.  But I just found a really good goth lipstick for WOC: Max Factor Vivid Impact in Hipster (Shade 58).  But snap it up if you see it: Max Factor is being discontinued in the US


----------



## suzy.q (Aug 24, 2009)

I do, and I'm just DYING (no pun here) to get my hands on the Style Black stuff!


----------



## elongreach (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm all for it.  I'm waiting on Style black to get the lipstick and gloss.  I want to do a total black smoked out eye and black lips.  Let's just go over the top.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 25, 2009)

I talked to an SA at the MAC store near me and she was psyched for Style Black too!  That makes me even more excited!  I will probably try to attend the event even if I don't get a card.  I might as well get a makeover because I am planning on spending well over the $50 down payment.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Definitely a fan of the goth look.  I tend to go for the clothes, jewelry and nail polish more so than the full-face look.  But I just found a really good goth lipstick for WOC: Max Factor Vivid Impact in Hipster (Shade 58).  But snap it up if you see it: Max Factor is being discontinued in the US
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It looks beautiful on the website, but I'm not a mauve kind of person.  Is it really mauve or is it actually a different color IRL?


----------



## captodometer (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_It looks beautiful on the website, but I'm not a mauve kind of person.  Is it really mauve or is it actually a different color IRL?_

 
Not a mauve girl, either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dark wine IRL. And $5 if you can find it on clearance at WalMart.


----------



## AmginE (Aug 26, 2009)

I love dark looks! I've been wearing cyber lipstick since my unstylish college days in the '90's (lol)... I'll be sad if they dc it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## Sisa (Aug 31, 2009)

I LOVE Goth aesthetic, but I don't find it wearable for everyday... I did som experiments in the past, lol... like this:






but I'd harly use a black lipstick or something...


----------



## captodometer (Aug 31, 2009)

So what blush, if any, does a WOC wear for a goth look?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 31, 2009)

I would say that if you're going goth, I would do one of 2 things or a mixture thereof:
1) A sheen of mineralized color (So Ceylon is a fave of mine, Albatross looks good as a highlight, Porcelain Pink is a nice highlight too).
2) A nice matte contour (Sculpt and Shape powders or if I want a little color Blunt)

I think where you place the color is also important to the look.  I have kind of adopted a default of never placing color directly on the apples.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sisa* 

 
_I LOVE Goth aesthetic, but I don't find it wearable for everyday... I did som experiments in the past, lol... like this:

but I'd harly use a black lipstick or something..._

 
Sorry, didn't want to hot link your picture.  Otherwise, I think that it is wearable if you take certain elements.  I actually felt more confident with it when I saw some faculty members who sported it.  One actually wore full out black lips and another wore something that was very dark, but not black on her lips.  They didn't really do anything that was more dramatic, but there are some elements that you can wear everyday.  I'm excited to see if the collection has face charts so that people might be able to incorporate something into an everyday look if they feel bold enough.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate to post too many times in the same thread buuut... for anyone who's lookin' for a little orange and black action this Halloween, I just found the best combo EVAR (all mac unless otherwise stated):
Mango Mix s/s, Orange e/s, Firespot e/s, Off the Page e/s, Carbon e/s, Blacktrack, Body Shop Eye Shimmer 04 (it's orange irridescent), Crystalled Orange Glitter.  Top it off with black lipstick... love.


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 2, 2009)

Sounds like a hot combination!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 3, 2009)

It really is.  I should clean my brushes and make a tutorial... when I have the time. *_*


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 5, 2009)

Once the queen of darkness I love the dark seen its hawt!


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Oh man, I just found a lip combo that's really hot. If you don't have access to a black lipstick already then you'll just have to wait until style black comes out. Try this: black lipstick + Funtabulous dazzleglass in the center of your lip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok so here's a swatch:




It's actually a way to get a strong blue-violet color on your lip._

 
Holy guacamole! I WILL be wearing this! At the counter, over the counter, outside of the counter, under the counter....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YES!

I've been soooooo stoked about the entire Style Black collection.  I'm especially interested in the Mattene lippies- I'mr eally digging a matte finish these days (although the Funtabulous dazzleglas will be tainting my plan  ).  I'm digging the liners as well.  I'm a very, creative, fun-spirited person, so this is a great way for me to express myself.  It's also great that my professional life involves activities (makeup & music) where I can do what I want and no one cares.  Go Style Black!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 6, 2009)

^not inside of the counter?  I'm disappointed.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone who likes this stuff should check out Zoffe's FOTD... like... asap.  Very editorial, and oh so hot.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Oh man, I just found a lip combo that's really hot.  If you don't have access to a black lipstick already then you'll just have to wait until style black comes out.  Try this: black lipstick + Funtabulous dazzleglass in the center of your lip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok so here's a swatch:




It's actually a way to get a strong blue-violet color on your lip._

 
Add me to the list.  

To get this look take MAC black black pigment place it all over your lips then add Funtabulous Dazzleglass on top.  I have several black lipsticks but none of them compare to black black pigment.  You can use any Dazzleglass on top they all look incredible with black black.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh! and INSIDE TOO!!!!!  And...along the edges.  Maybe I will go next door and scare the Clinique people


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Add me to the list.  

To get this look take MAC black black pigment place it all over your lips then add Funtabulous Dazzleglass on top.  I have several black lipsticks but none of them compare to black black pigment.  You can use any Dazzleglass on top they all look incredible with black black._

 
I am using a lipstick from Black Radiance called "Black Opal".  It works very well when you have Black lip liner, and then powder to set the liner underneath.  In my most recent FOTD I used black lip liner, set it with powder, put black lip mix on top, and then a layer of the Black Radiance Lipstick.  I like it better than what I'm seeing with the creamsheen so I don't think I'll purchase that.  And with the Black lipmix, I can get a very matte look so I don't think I'll buy the new Mattene.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I am using a lipstick from Black Radiance called "Black Opal".  It works very well when you have Black lip liner, and then powder to set the liner underneath.  In my most recent FOTD I used black lip liner, set it with powder, put black lip mix on top, and then a layer of the Black Radiance Lipstick.  I like it better than what I'm seeing with the creamsheen so I don't think I'll purchase that.  And with the Black lipmix, I can get a very matte look so I don't think I'll buy the new Mattene._

 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/h...-green-148855/ Gorgeous.  I love this look and your lipstick looks perfect.  I'm going to try and find that lipstick. Very pretty!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 13, 2009)

So some of these pictures might seem familiar (although I took them all tonight) to those who know me.  I tried taking pictures of different blackened concoctions that I made.









thanks to WSITN for this one
BLACK PATENT LIPS
Black Lip Liner (EL)
Black Lip Mix (MAC)
Black Onyx (Black Radiance)
Clear Gloss (MAC)









BLACK LS with FINE BLACK GLITTER
Black Lip Liner (EL)
Black Lip Mix (MAC)
Black Onyx (Black Radiance)
Onyx Glitter (Martha Stewart)
Clear Gloss (MAC)

As you can see, this is probably the explanation as to why there isn't a black dazzleglass.  There is very little difference between black with lots of gloss and black with reflects grade glitter if it's black.  The main difference that I can see is that the glitter will reflect more colors (like a wee bit of purple and pink) while the black patent reflects primarily direct light (with less residual color).  You would probably need some other colors of reflects glitter to make anything really worthwhile.

Other than that, just for comparison when Style Black comes out:




Miss Fizz
Black lipstick

I think it's a bit more coppery than the one that's coming out with Style Black from other people's swatches that I've seen (which has more of a 24K gold color).


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 4, 2009)

I've always loved the whole goth thing. 

I love Tamara, owner of ipukeglamour.com 's make-up and whole cyber goth look and she is WOC.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 10, 2009)

When I think of black lips. I think of Mary J. Blige rocking that black shiny lip in the 'Not Gonna Cry' video


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmm... the weather seems to be cooling down and we are entering the fall season.  I think some designers are still embracing vamp looks, but are any of you guys planning on sporting vamp/goth looks?


----------



## captodometer (Sep 18, 2010)

If I want to do goth, I do goth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't care if it's trendy or fashionable.  Will be rocking this coat/dress as soon as it gets cool enough for me to wear it!


----------



## Nepenthe (Nov 14, 2010)

Was experimenting with different looks & colours last night.. and while I wouldn't call it a goth aesthetic, I for some reason absolutely remembered this post.  I'll be doing a product breakdown on my blog in the near future, but thought I'd share one of the pics.  Properly opaque blacks lips are just love.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 14, 2010)

delete.


----------



## trina11225 (May 17, 2013)

I used to wear black lipstick as a teen, not even realizing I was being goth.i Lol.  Now i just don't want black lips no more. But all about fun, edgy makeup looks on everyone.


----------



## trina11225 (May 17, 2013)

L281173 said:


> When I think of black lips. I think of Mary J. Blige rocking that black shiny lip in the 'Not Gonna Cry' video


yesssss lol, thats when n why I was doing the black lips.!


----------

